# Connecticut - Hartford - Any news?



## JohnnyBoy (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi there,

I just joined Uber as a driver here in CT. Anyone out there working Hartford or any other areas in CT.

I'd like to know how it's going.. activity around Hartford seems slow. 

Thanks


----------



## C. Johnson (Oct 31, 2014)

JohnnyBoy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I just joined Uber as a driver here in CT. Anyone out there working Hartford or any other areas in CT.
> 
> ...


I just signed up for CT as well....I'm currently a NJ Partner as well...tryna get 2 cities under my belt...LOL!!


----------



## CT_driver68 (Sep 23, 2014)

Welcome to the CT market. I have been driving part time for about two months now mostly in Stamford.


----------



## JohnnyBoy (Nov 11, 2014)

Andres Campos said:


> Welcome to the CT market. I have been driving part time for about two months now mostly in Stamford.


How is the Stamford market.. I hear it's the busiest in CT. Hartford is mainly dead during the week. I did see some income during the weekend but nothing to go crazy about. I'd like to try Stamford but it's a 2.5 hour drive back and forth for me so it wouldn't make gas sense.


----------



## CT_driver68 (Sep 23, 2014)

Stamford is busiest Friday and Saturday after 6pm till about 3am. Lot's of local fares. Generally see 1.5x and 2.0x surges after midnight. it's mostly a night club crowd so I don't know if you like that crowd. Sunday 12a-6p tends to also have quite a few fares. There is also a good stream of NYC Trips from Greenwich,Stamford and Darien as well but you have be patient for them. that's where the money is. I have had more Airport and city trips from Darien.


----------



## C. Johnson (Oct 31, 2014)

JohnnyBoy said:


> How is the Stamford market.. I hear it's the busiest in CT. Hartford is mainly dead during the week. I did see some income during the weekend but nothing to go crazy about. I'd like to try Stamford but it's a 2.5 hour drive back and forth for me so it wouldn't make gas sense.


I'm only 35 minutes from Stanford so once I get accepted as a PArtner in CT...I'm heading that way!!!


----------



## C. Johnson (Oct 31, 2014)

Andres Campos said:


> Stamford is busiest Friday and Saturday after 6pm till about 3am. Lot's of local fares. Generally see 1.5x and 2.0x surges after midnight. it's mostly a night club crowd so I don't know if you like that crowd. Sunday 12a-6p tends to also have quite a few fares. There is also a good stream of NYC Trips from Greenwich,Stamford and Darien as well but you have be patient for them. that's where the money is. I have had more Airport and city trips from Darien.


Might need some of your mentorship....since u been out that way!


----------



## CT_driver68 (Sep 23, 2014)

glad to help in anyway I can


----------



## C. Johnson (Oct 31, 2014)

Andres Campos said:


> glad to help in anyway I can


Are the Police giving UberX drivers hard times out that way???


----------



## CT_driver68 (Sep 23, 2014)

no problems with the police. They are pretty cool with it. only place i had a problem with is at the Greenwich train station. There is a ex cop there that protects the turf of the taxi cab stand there. Stay away from pick ups there unless it's outside on the street and not by their taxi stand.


----------



## C. Johnson (Oct 31, 2014)

Andres Campos said:


> no problems with the police. They are pretty cool with it. only place i had a problem with is at the Greenwich train station. There is a ex cop there that protects the turf of the taxi cab stand there. Stay away from pick ups there unless it's outside on the street and not by their taxi stand.


How often do you get Surges? is it every weekend?


----------



## CT_driver68 (Sep 23, 2014)

yes. downtown Stamford generally surges when all of the night clubs get out.


----------



## C. Johnson (Oct 31, 2014)

Andres Campos said:


> Stamford is busiest Friday and Saturday after 6pm till about 3am. Lot's of local fares. Generally see 1.5x and 2.0x surges after midnight. it's mostly a night club crowd so I don't know if you like that crowd. Sunday 12a-6p tends to also have quite a few fares. There is also a good stream of NYC Trips from Greenwich,Stamford and Darien as well but you have be patient for them. that's where the money is. I have had more Airport and city trips from Darien.


How is it on Thursday Nights in Stamford????


----------



## CT_driver68 (Sep 23, 2014)

Thursday night has been hit or miss for me. about 7-10 UberX cars downtown right now. picks up around 10pm


----------



## C. Johnson (Oct 31, 2014)

Andres Campos said:


> Thursday night has been hit or miss for me. about 7-10 UberX cars downtown right now. picks up around 10pm


Yeah I'm downtown right now!! I found lil honeycomb hideout!! Lol


----------



## JohnnyBoy (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm watching you guys on my app LOL --- I see a lot of activity down there.. cars keep disappearing quickly... and that means $$$$ - good luck guys


----------



## C. Johnson (Oct 31, 2014)

JohnnyBoy said:


> I'm watching you guys on my app LOL --- I see a lot of activity down there.. cars keep disappearing quickly... and that means $$$$ - good luck guys


I hope a surge happens....I'm working till 3am tonight!


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm trying to sign up in Conn too as the company I'm involved with has it's main office up there and I go up there once in a while. I just got a strange message from one of the Conn agents saying I need to to submit my TLC stuff. Do you need anything special to do X up there? So far, I've been able to sign up in the two other market's I've tried. It took some time but it finally went through.


----------



## JohnnyBoy (Nov 11, 2014)

No TLC needed for X in CT.. You just need to submit driver's license, car registration/insurance... Once you hace CT activated it also opens up NJ automatically.


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

JohnnyBoy said:


> No TLC needed for X in CT.. You just need to submit driver's license, car registration/insurance... Once you hace CT activated it also opens up NJ automatically.


I wonder if it works the other way around? I just got approved in NJ. I only did it to get more market info as my Philly activated app worked in the whole state, but I know it doesn't work in Conn. I have yet to try the NJ app yet while being out there on the road. I tried it just for kicks last night to see what it was showing compared to the PA one, and from what I could see, it was showing the same info on So. NJ and it's surge at the time that the Philly app was showing. Out of curiosity, I'll have to try the NJ one tonight if/when Philly surges to see it it shows it.


----------



## C. Johnson (Oct 31, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> I wonder if it works the other way around? I just got approved in NJ. I only did it to get more market info as my Philly activated app worked in the whole state, but I know it doesn't work in Conn. I have yet to try the NJ app yet while being out there on the road. I tried it just for kicks last night to see what it was showing compared to the PA one, and from what I could see, it was showing the same info on So. NJ and it's surge at the time that the Philly app was showing. Out of curiosity, I'll have to try the NJ one tonight if/when Philly surges to see it it shows it.


Yeah NJ ok a cool market only parts I worked in was Hoboken and Jersey City but the rates are cheaper tbere...CT is a higher rate. Last night I grossed 159.$ with only driving 6 hours. My last trip was all the way to the city. 89$ fair! Since I live in NY it was all good! Lol


----------



## JohnnyBoy (Nov 11, 2014)

hey guys.. just a FYI.. I just ran across this article.. so be carefull if you run into police while Ubering..

http://www.ctpost.com/local/article/All-s-fare-Conn-expands-oversight-of-taxi-rival-5461591.php

I didn't even know about this and Uber sure as hell didn't even mention it...


----------



## C. Johnson (Oct 31, 2014)

JohnnyBoy said:


> hey guys.. just a FYI.. I just ran across this article.. so be carefull if you run into police while Ubering..
> 
> http://www.ctpost.com/local/article/All-s-fare-Conn-expands-oversight-of-taxi-rival-5461591.php
> 
> I didn't even know about this and Uber sure as hell didn't even mention it...


wow crazy...this article was back in May! so that insurance that Uber carries on its riders is no good???


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

Interesting article, I'm sure uber still has insurance that's good on our riders, but maybe doesn't meet requirements for CT. I'd worry about it if uber didn't agree to pay for such tickets. The cops have been nice to me so far, one didn't know what uber was but the one that did know didn't give me any trouble. 

Been working in CT since april, mostly in stamford and greenwich. I'd say most of you probably missed the golden age, but sometimes I still have good weeks.


----------



## JohnnyBoy (Nov 11, 2014)

Shynrix said:


> Interesting article, I'm sure uber still has insurance that's good on our riders, but maybe doesn't meet requirements for CT. I'd worry about it if uber didn't agree to pay for such tickets. The cops have been nice to me so far, one didn't know what uber was but the one that did know didn't give me any trouble.
> 
> Been working in CT since april, mostly in stamford and greenwich. I'd say most of you probably missed the golden age, but sometimes I still have good weeks.


Yeah I hear the golden age was sweet... I've looked into trying Samford but always see 10plus cars. Hartford and surrounding areas are just starting to get developed so there are some really good days.

I might try Stamford after the holidays to see if it's worth the drive compared to Hartford area.


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

Hmmm... bit of a trip but I'm willing to trek for good moneyz~ what do you consider a good day, hours/trips/$$$

I live in monroe btw, so new haven and stamford are pretty similar distance, hartford a bit further


----------



## JohnnyBoy (Nov 11, 2014)

Shynrix said:


> Hmmm... bit of a trip but I'm willing to trek for good moneyz~ what do you consider a good day, hours/trips/$$$
> 
> I live in monroe btw, so new haven and stamford are pretty similar distance, hartford a bit further


I mainly work nights and weekends... West Hartford and Farmington area.. I base it on rides per hour and average $$$ per ride.. for me on Thurs - Saturday it's been average of 2-3 rides per hour and average $15-$20 per ride... BUT nowhere close to that on Mon-Wed.. so I might try Stamford area these days and try to pull some extra $$$


----------



## Farman vegas (Aug 8, 2014)

JohnnyBoy said:


> I mainly work nights and weekends... West Hartford and Farmington area.. I base it on rides per hour and average $$$ per ride.. for me on Thurs - Saturday it's been average of 2-3 rides per hour and average $15-$20 per ride... BUT nowhere close to that on Mon-Wed.. so I might try Stamford area these days and try to pull some extra $$$


Can you pick up at Bradley international airport ?


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

JohnnyBoy said:


> I mainly work nights and weekends... West Hartford and Farmington area.. I base it on rides per hour and average $$$ per ride.. for me on Thurs - Saturday it's been average of 2-3 rides per hour and average $15-$20 per ride... BUT nowhere close to that on Mon-Wed.. so I might try Stamford area these days and try to pull some extra $$$


So you make an average of $41/hour on thursday-sat and some number (let's say 0, to have a conconservative estimate) mon-wed. Assuming you don't work any weekend hours besides the night ones...you average $20.50/hour either before or after Uber's cut? Your weekly summary agree with this?


----------



## JohnnyBoy (Nov 11, 2014)

Yeap.. no issues there... it's a wait sometimes but everytime I drop off at Bradley I wait for a pickup..


----------



## JohnnyBoy (Nov 11, 2014)

Shynrix said:


> So you make an average of $41/hour on thursday-sat and some number (let's say 0, to have a conconservative estimate) mon-wed. Assuming you don't work any weekend hours besides the night ones...you average $20.50/hour either before or after Uber's cut? Your weekly summary agree with this?


No that seems high.. sorry, I was always bad at math... 9pm to 3am (Thurs, Fri and Sat) averages to about$150 to $180/night.. a little more if there's an airport run. During the day (Sat & Sun) I really can't comment on because I stay home and just wait for pings, so it's not as high.

So what does an average day and hours look like in Stamford/Greenwich?


----------



## Farman vegas (Aug 8, 2014)

JohnnyBoy said:


> Yeap.. no issues there... it's a wait sometimes but everytime I drop off at Bradley I wait for a pickup..


Thanks


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

Mmmmm hard to say (useful answer I know) in my experience, stamford is not as great due to so many drivers and short trips...I do greenwich more, mostly hoping for trips to the city at those times, but lately I think more people have caught on to that as greenwich has more cars than before. Still I pick that spot to make the most. Sometimes i'll go to stamford for surge pricing between 1:30 and 2:30, but sometimes that doesn't pay off. Think I have a screen shot of that time last week...yea I added it, pic of me getting 2 cancels and 2 no shows in that busy time lol. On next page of trips I get one for 11.30 at 2:10 and nothing presumably for the next 40 mins minimum as I drove home. Anyway, at the end of it. I work quite a bit of hours, not all the best ones, not all the worst, and my summary typically tells me between 14 and 21 (probably average $16/hr in fares)

The NYC/LGA/JFF trips aren't that infrequent and like in that ss, they often make up for a bad couple of hours


----------



## Jimmy Uber (May 9, 2016)

CT_driver68 said:


> no problems with the police. They are pretty cool with it. only place i had a problem with is at the Greenwich train station. There is a ex cop there that protects the turf of the taxi cab stand there. Stay away from pick ups there unless it's outside on the street and not by their taxi stand.


Same goes for NH train station, Some casino guys are cool; others are A-holes.


----------



## Jimmy Uber (May 9, 2016)

Had a trip from casino to Manhattan. Perfect ride, no tip.


----------



## Dashopia (May 12, 2016)

I just started in Middletown Area. I find being around the colleges/university gets you quite a bit of trips. Usually what i do is: turn the app on wait for a trip, see where the trip takes me, (outta town hopefully) wait there for next trip, and slowly try to make my way back to where i started.


----------



## Alman (Jun 29, 2016)

I belive Hartford is the lowest pay for uber drivers at 1.00 mile so much money to make here even when it's busy


----------



## mluber338 (Sep 8, 2016)

C. Johnson said:


> Are the Police giving UberX drivers hard times out that way???


None in Fairfield county


----------



## mluber338 (Sep 8, 2016)

CT_driver68 said:


> no problems with the police. They are pretty cool with it. only place i had a problem with is at the Greenwich train station. There is a ex cop there that protects the turf of the taxi cab stand there. Stay away from pick ups there unless it's outside on the street and not by their taxi stand.


Never had any issues at Greenwich and I work there almost every day I'm out...


----------



## mluber338 (Sep 8, 2016)

C. Johnson said:


> wow crazy...this article was back in May! so that insurance that Uber carries on its riders is no good???


What you need to focus on is the massive risk you take by NOT having timeshare insurance....online w no pax and you have Absolutey NO coverage...


----------



## mluber338 (Sep 8, 2016)

JohnnyBoy said:


> No that seems high.. sorry, I was always bad at math... 9pm to 3am (Thurs, Fri and Sat) averages to about$150 to $180/night.. a little more if there's an airport run. During the day (Sat & Sun) I really can't comment on because I stay home and just wait for pings, so it's not as high.
> 
> So what does an average day and hours look like in Stamford/Greenwich?


$19.92/hr gross for 31.5 hours door to door in lower Fairfied county M-Th!


----------

